# Diesel price France 2 Feb 2011



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

A quick heads up on French prices for diesel.

Filled up yesterday at Auchan Calais at Euro 1.269/litre. Taking Caxton forex rate of 1.15 against Sterling gives approx £1.10/litre.

That is still 23p/litre cheaper than the price here in Kent. Still a sizeable saving across the pond.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

In driving Calais to Bordeaux over the last week or so diesel varied between about €1.48 on the Peage down to €1.21 just south of Rouen. We thought it would be cheapest at a local supermarket we know in Blanzac but thats €1.29 (petrol €1.55), should have filled up at €1.21!

Jason


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Jean-Luc posted this http://www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr/ in this thread http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-991577-.html#991577

Malcolm


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

Luxemburg last Saturday was E1.09 per litre!!


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

1.269E at Limoges & Chateauroux supermarkets running adjacent to the motorway, you also find on the saturdays of a french bank holidays alot of the supermarkets do a prix coutant (their price before profit) for fuel.


----------

